# Is this Italian IPA transcription correct?(wasn't sure which thread was appropriate)



## kaira (Mar 11, 2013)

I am singing for my Italian diction. I need to provide translations, as while as transcribe the italian into IPA and make handouts. I would like a second or third opinion. Are the stresses right? How about the 'sh' symbols? Should I put an open/closed 'e' or 'o' anywhere? I have been using IPA source, but sometimes they are' wrong' as my professor would say.

Figlia Mia, Non Pianger - Handel

['fiʎ. ʎa m'јa non 'pјan'ger no ]

Figlia mia, non pianger, no.

My daughter, do not cry, no.

[laʃ'ʃa al:lᴐ'ra uʃ'i're il p'јan'to]

Lascia allora uscire il pianto,

Leave then go out crying

[ kwan'do mor'to i nol ved'ro ]

quando morto io nol vedro.

When I die I see not

['fiʎ. ʎa m'јa non 'pјan'ger no ]

Figlia mia, non pianger, no

My daughter, do not cry, no.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

pјan'*ʒ*er (the sound in mea*s*ure)


----------



## kaira (Mar 11, 2013)

Is that all?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Some of the stresses seem a bit out

al':lᴐra stress on lo (although every syllable is clearly enunciated)

'kwan'do 'mor'to Stress more on the first syllable


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> pјan'*ʒ*er (the sound in mea*s*ure)


are you sure? sounds more like the "j" in jello to me.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The 'j' in 'jello' is a simple 'soft g' sound in English. It is possible to suggest the 's' in 'measure' by imagining the 's' in 'sh' replaced by a 'z' - to make 'zh'. The IPA is a great help in pronunciation, but it isn't universally successful.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> It is possible to suggest the 's' in 'measure' by imagining the 's' in 'sh' replaced by a 'z' - to make 'zh'. The IPA is a great help in pronunciation, but it isn't universally successful.


That is precisely what this symbol /ʒ/ represents.

But deggial has a point - there is a slight hint of a /d/ sound when you make the transition from the /n/ to the /ʒ/, but it is not as strong as the English phoneme /dʒ/


----------

